# Any problems with M1 customer support?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

M1 gave me a "free" router that they claim has a value of $189. It "bricked? During the automated firmware update. 

It is difficult to get warrantee service through Asus, or M1. It is like they do not care at all. This has been my first customer service experience in Singapore.

After spending an afternoon running around and waiting in various queues, I stuffed the brand new router, in its box, in the rubbish. I am not a man who has patience.

I bought a working router for $99. Problem solved!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome to outsourced CS, Singapore style

if within 30 days M1 is obliged to replace it one for one,

beyond that you need to go to Asus Warranty center


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't put it in the rubbish! (Retrieve it immediately if you can. Wipe the tomato sauce off as best you can. )

The fine print on M1's contract requires you to return that "free" router if you terminate your contract early, otherwise you pay an _additional_ penalty to cover the "cost" of the router, above and beyond the cost of the Early Termination Fee. (Most likely that will be the "suggested retail value" figure. Yes, that's ridiculous, but that's your contract.) Other Internet providers probably have similar contract terms. You don't actually own the router free and clear until you reach the end of your contract term. _Then_ you can throw it in the trash.

Alternatively you can return the router to M1 (at their customer support center, not just any shop) and make sure you get a receipt. Keep the receipt with your contract paperwork. "I don't need it any more -- I have my own" is a good enough reason.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I was so frustrated that I was not thinking clear (also low blood sugar). Saturday before last I left it about 1/4 hanging out of the rubbish bin on ground floor at SimLin. I am sure some nerd fished it out, and spirited off with it. Surely it was gone within 10 min. Now it is making some else miserable. 

I will finish the contract. 

You know I can buy that same router for $59 right there at SimLin?!?

I still have low quality wifi booster that I will never use (also provided). They can have that back. It keeps resetting and forgets the settings. 

I always buy major brand name items to avoid such problems. Honestly I am more than happy to pay $200 for three years of reliability rather than $50 for something that must be replaced often.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe the guy who took it knew how to fix it and happy.

your range extender maybe resetting itself due to heat

is it placed wit no ventilation?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> maybe the guy who took it knew how to fix it and happy.
> 
> your range extender maybe resetting itself due to heat
> 
> is it placed wit no ventilation?


Good for him!  I knew how to fix it, but I was not going to be bothered only to have it happen again.

The extender is in the middle or the wall, with nothing blocking airflow. I think the washing machine is making electrical noise causing the reset. It is not worth my bother.

I will just put the higher gain antennas on my current router, and accomplish the same.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Anything requiring patience is out of my reach.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> maybe the guy who took it knew how to fix it and happy.
> 
> your range extender maybe resetting itself due to heat
> 
> is it placed wit no ventilation?


I gave the range extender another shot. I was standing in the kitchen and watched it reset when my wife used the microwave. The incident is repeatable.

I would expect the microwave only to momentarily disrupt the connection because of the close frequencies. 

Anyway it was on a different circuit, so the problem cannot be on the mains. The router is about three meters from the microwave, and there is a refrigerator blocking line of site, so I do not see how the RF could cause the CPU to coldstart and blank the NV memory.

I moved it to the spare bedroom. It is now about twice as far from the microwave. The problem with the booster may be fixed. 

Just for fun I placed my iPad very close to the microwave, and started streaming video. I made some hot water. The microwave had no effect at all.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe the RE has "ïssues"


----------

